# Islamic Militants march in Wootton Bassett



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Whats everyones thoughts on this, http://www.islam4uk.com/current-affairs/uk-news/421--coming-soon--wootton-bassett-march.

I think its a disgrace if its allowed to happen as it is raising 2 fingers to our dead servicemen who are brought home through RAF Lyneham and then Wootton Bassett.

I don't agree with the wars in Afghan or Iraq, they are both tribal holes which we'd have no interest in if they had no oil and I see the war as being one which is making the rich richer at the expense of lives of our soldiers and the natives of the countries but I've less time for people wanting to make Britain an Islamic state or telling us how we live is wrong.

Have a look at that site and see some of the stuff it says about the way we live in the UK, I know what my reply would be but it wouldn't be politically correct so I wont post it.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

http://www.islam4uk.com/non-muslims/354-trafalgar-square-under-the-shariah

I found the points made on that page pretty humerous to say he least....as with your post Extreme, I cant quite say what i would like to for fear of a possible ban, as happens everytime I comment on anything remotely religious


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

i really dont care who does the deed but i would love for someone to go down and organize a right good kicking dor all those scum,

i think that most of the country would think they brought it on themselves.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

It's disgusting. I hope the people make a stand against it TBH.

Especially making statement such as:

"By reading this simple information no one with a sane mind would want to burn in hellfire forever.

The only way you can do this is if you become a true believer, a Muslim because the false religions of today are Christianity, Judaism, Sikhism, Hinduism, Atheism, Nubians, Buddhism, Taoism, Pantheism, Socialism, Capitalism, Anarchism, Secularism, Hedonism etc.

So do not say you were not warned because you will have no excuse on the Day of Judgement."

I wish we spent as much effort stopping this type of racism as we did protecting the minority religions from being offended by Christianism.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

More about it here.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1240044/Outrage-Islamic-extremists-vow-march-streets-Wootton-Bassett.html


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

a civil race war is brewing. islam and followers should be exported out of the country if they are not willing to convert to british way of life. Their hate crusade is building hatred on a massive scale.

what would happen to a christian in a muslim country i ask you?


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

from the comments



> Ahlan wa sahlan, I am a white-British ex-soldier. I expected to read your column and be utterly disgusted but can actually sympathize with your point of view. the problem here is we are ALL lied to by our leaders, regardless of what you may or may not believe, the BRITISH SOLDIER is told that he/she is making a positive contribution to the country of occupation. Your "brother" above talks of ignorance on the part of our people but maybe this is true of both sides or maybe we are just being loyal to our own.
> 
> To be honest I genuinely do not know what to believe anymore, I understand what you are saying about the other side of the picture and the soldiers in Afghanistan are every bit as affected by the horrors of war, but as im sure you can concede, the UK forces believe they are fighting a "bully" in the form of Taliban who are not an organisation who are "all about the people" of Afghanistan. British and British Muslim relationships are more delicate than ever, but the fact is a lot of us get along, should we make things worse buy upsetting and hurting mum's and dad's of the dead? These are people who have no influence.
> 
> ...


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Deport them and their entire families. If we only allowed immigration from countries with cultures similar to our own, we wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Be fuking different if we went for a march through their fuking town.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I can't imagine that it will be allowed to go ahead. If it does, I will be making the short trip down there to register my disgust.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

> Ahlan wa sahlan, I am a white-British ex-soldier. I expected to read your column and be utterly disgusted but can actually sympathize with your point of view. the problem here is we are ALL lied to by our leaders, regardless of what you may or may not believe, the BRITISH SOLDIER is told that he/she is making a positive contribution to the country of occupation. Your "brother" above talks of ignorance on the part of our people but maybe this is true of both sides or maybe we are just being loyal to our own.
> 
> To be honest I genuinely do not know what to believe anymore, I understand what you are saying about the other side of the picture and the soldiers in Afghanistan are every bit as affected by the horrors of war, but as im sure you can concede, the UK forces believe they are fighting a "bully" in the form of Taliban who are not an organisation who are "all about the people" of Afghanistan. British and British Muslim relationships are more delicate than ever, but the fact is a lot of us get along, should we make things worse buy upsetting and hurting mum's and dad's of the dead? These are people who have no influence.
> 
> ...


^This guy has his head screwed on properly.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

to the above quoted post. i have no influence like nearly all british people with regards foreign policy etc. so why should i be a victim of terrorism or be insulted by marches promoting an islamic jihad? the hatred that britsh paki, afghan, smalian etc kids have for british values and tradition is sickening.

I would be enraged if i were a muslimand my family were killed but i wouldnt take it out on innocent people living their lives in a counrty that has accepted me in. if anything id stay away from the country and live in my own. A similar viewpoint is of IRA sympathizers that moved to the UK mainland. they preached hatred of the establishmenbt yet chose to move here. it baffles me.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

KRS said:


> Deport them and their entire families. If we only allowed immigration from countries with cultures similar to our own, we wouldn't have this problem.


If we stop immigration entirely then our country will become closed off and unculturally diverse, I'm all up for letting people who can better our country to come over, however on the topic of the article my message is-If you don't like our effing country then don't come over here.

:thumb:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

SALKev said:


> ^This guy has his head screwed on properly.


x2


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

Dan said:


> Be fuking different if we went for a march through their fuking town.


no true'er words spoken than them mate!


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Bad times just a shame everyone cant get on, It kinda annoys me though because this tension will always be here as long as we keep letting every tom dick and harry into the country. Kinda like our beliefs, traditions and everything else is just ignored nowadays in favour of someone who has come from another country. It sickens me that people can protest about this.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Dan said:


> Be fuking different if we went for a march through their fuking town.


Same group:

6Uu8U-EyCxY[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Bunch of ****s.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

This is great news.The more that these "cultural groups" do to protest, the more the indigineous population, will resent them and quicken the rise of the far right.

I will also make the trip to support my fellow Brits.


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Dan said:


> Be fuking different if we went for a march through their fuking town.


It would also be a different story if your mother, father, children etc were killed in their homeland for foreign forces. Wouldn't it?

I am against the fanatical idiots as much as the next person. But many of you who preach against muslims are just as ignorant as some of the fanatics.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

They think it's unacceptable that our servicemen are in an 'Islamic' country but they've overlooked one point - we didn't invade, we were asked to go in by the Afghan.

All they are really trying to achieve is bloodshed, Bin Laden's original plan wants a kick-start, these turds are willing to give it. AND our police and government will allow this to go ahead.

It pains me to say it, but one day someone will ask, where are the skin-eds when we need them. (lol)


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

All4n said:


> It would also be a different story if your mother, father, children etc were killed in their homeland for foreign forces. Wouldn't it?
> 
> I am against the fanatical idiots as much as the next person. But many of you who preach against muslims are just as ignorant as some of the fanatics.


ok then, just think it would be a little bit different if the shoe was on the other foot.

How fuking disrespectful is it to those who've died for their country, coming home in a coffin to them cvnts shouting on about whatever they believe in.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Dan said:


> ok then, just think it would be a little bit different if the shoe was on the other foot.
> 
> How fuking disrespectful is it to those who've died for their country, coming home in a coffin to them cvnts shouting on about whatever they believe in.


Too effing right, our troops need respect and support, not abuse even after death.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

How the **** are they allowed to do it anyway!!??

Imagine that in Liverpool, there would be mass murder!! I don't think I could stand there listening to that if my brother had died fighting for his country!!


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

martin brown said:


> ...
> 
> I wish we spent as much effort stopping this type of *racism* as we did protecting the minority religions from being offended by Christianism.


Can we all be clear, please, that this is nothing to do with racism.

There are many Arab and Palestinian Christians and atheists, just as there are also many caucasian Moslems and atheists.

Here we're talking about the practice and attempted enforcement of fundamentalist religion.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Can we all be clear, please, that this is nothing to do with racism.
> 
> There are many Arab and Palestinian Christians and atheists, just as there are also many caucasian Moslems and atheists.
> 
> Here we're talking about the practice and attempted enforcement of fundamentalist religion.


I agree with the above

These fundamentals are off their head and once again not all muslims are like this, these are such a tiny amount compare to the normal ones.

Makes me laugh when you get some idiots saying deport them all:confused1:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I'll go down there with a lorry load of petrol and set it alight right underneath the scumbags. If they don't like our country then please leave it at the next available port or airport.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

geeby112 said:


> I agree with the above
> 
> These fundamentals are off their head and once again not all muslims are like this, these are such a tiny amount compare to the normal ones.
> 
> *Makes me laugh when you get some idiots saying deport them all* :confused1:


x2, hate only breeds more hate


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

The fear and ignorance are strong in this thread, no?


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Wee G said:


> The fear and ignorance are strong in this thread, no?


How so?


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

El Ricardinho said:


> to the above quoted post. i have no influence like nearly all british people with regards foreign policy etc. so why should i be a victim of terrorism or be insulted by marches promoting an islamic jihad?


Where the hell did you get that? I read their reasoning and it has nothing to do with 'Jihad'. I mean it pretty sick disrupting something as important to the deads relatives as this, but at least dont discredit yourself by assuming its something it isnt.

Sick yeah, but 'Militant Islam' or 'Jihad'?!?! f*cking hell just read it it doesnt take long.


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

we should take OUR country back

fukc the human rights bill


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

fundamentalists just make things worse, i dont understand why they cant see that. Marching against the war and unspeakable loss of life is one thing but why in Wootton? It just smacks of political antagonism, what could they possibly expect to achieve?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Can we all be clear, please, that this is nothing to do with racism.
> 
> There are many Arab and Palestinian Christians and atheists, just as there are also many caucasian Moslems and atheists.
> 
> Here we're talking about the practice and attempted enforcement of fundamentalist religion.


Sorry I misused the term - as all the papers do.

I should have said this type of PREJUDICE against all other religions is disgusting.

geeby112, Phez etc - I don't think anyone meant deport all Muslims. That would be stupid. However, deporting or arresting anyone involved with this apparent extremist group would not be a bad thing.


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

**** me at least the Muslims and Christians seem to have one thing right - Evolution obviously doesn't exist because they way you lot and the dicks from that video sound we're heading straight back to medieval times not moving forward.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

We need to remember that while Christianity teaches the sanctity and value of the individual person, Islam is far stronger on the importance of the umma the mass of Moslems as a whole and not their indivual identity and value.

So whereas in the West we don't immediately regard an attack on an individual Christian as a direct attack on all Christians, Moslems do regard an attack on any Moslem as an attack on all Moslems.

So all Moslems very keenly feel for Moslems in Iraq and Afghanistan and anywhere else who are attacked or persecuted by occupying forces.

Add to this the patriotic feelings of Iraqis and Afghans against having their countries effectively occupied by foreign forces, whether they were "invited" in or not!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Man **** like this makes me ashamed I'm from a Muslim back round, although I'm from an Iranian back round and Islam in Iran is waaaay different compared to Pakistan and arab nations...still I'm losing faith in religion tbh day by day...what happened to religion being for your own individual spiritual belief.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

martin brown said:


> Sorry I misused the term - as all the papers do.
> 
> I should have said this type of PREJUDICE against all other religions is disgusting.
> 
> geeby112, Phez etc - I don't think anyone meant deport all Muslims. That would be stupid. However, deporting or arresting anyone involved with this apparent extremist group would not be a bad thing.


Well said, Martin.

But remember that some of the protesters may be second or third generation British born, so there's nowhere to deport them.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Seyyed said:


> Man **** like this makes me ashamed I'm from a Muslim back round, although I'm from an Iranian back round and Islam in Iran is waaaay different compared to Pakistan and arab nations...still I'm losing faith in religion tbh day by day...what happened to religion being for your own individual spiritual belief.


Don't lose your faith cos of stuff like this mate-a few rotten apples dont spoil the whole batch. On the whole Muslims just want to get on with their own thing and don't bother anyone, it's just that the media doesn't care about them does it?


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

I agree that the twitts who turn up on mass screaming islamic hatred of all other races are a bit of a joke. As is the way the police choose to allow them to continue and charge anyone who might wish to ask them to stop.

I lived in Birmingham for 15 years and was amazed at how intollerent the islamic communities were (same as many faiths yet unable to accept any critique of their view of islam), but I would truly love to see less radical muslims attend these events and challenge the more extreme members of their faith to behave in a manner more becoming of a multi faith and cultural country, where all faiths and beliefs are acknowledged and welcome as long as they do not impose their will and doctrines on the whole wider population.

Tragedy is I dont think that will ever happen, the police will continue to be useless as they are wriddled with PC key performance indicators and no longer have the publics trust or faith.

MP's and council's are as much use as a wax tea pot. And we the "great british public" with all of our diversity need to shoulder the biggest blame cos we have allowed it all to happen.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

KRS said:


> *Deport them and their entire families. If we only allowed immigration from countries with cultures similar to our own, we wouldn't have this problem*.





martin brown said:


> Sorry I misused the term - as all the papers do.
> 
> I should have said this type of PREJUDICE against all other religions is disgusting.
> 
> geeby112, Phez etc - I don't think anyone meant deport all Muslims. That would be stupid. However, deporting or arresting anyone involved with this apparent extremist group would not be a bad thing.


This is what I thought was saying deport them all, though perhaps it cam along wrong.


----------



## kenny82 (Jul 9, 2009)

This won,t go ahead the wheels are in motion to stop it , and for some strange reason it does there would be some resistance to it on a very large scale


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

KRS said:


> How so?


Errr...where to begin?

Putting forward the views of Al-Muhajiroun, a proscribed (ie banned by the Government for incitement / race hate etc) organisation as if they were the views of ordinary Muslim's, and then using those views to incite racism towards people who have no connection to Al-Muhajiroun (ie those same ordinary Muslim's).

This is equivalent to me going on to a Combat 18 website, finding some quotes, and using them as justification to say that all white people are racist scum. Some, of course, are. Most, of course, are not.

For those who don't know, Anjem Choudary, owner of the website quoted in the OP's post, was the formerly the secretary of Al-Muhajiroun, a proscribed organisation banned by the Government for glorification of terrorism, anti-semitism etc etc. The web site islam4uk only exists to create tension between people of different religions with the goal of eventually bringing about an atmosphere in which it is easier for extremist viewpoints to get a foothold. It does that by pretending to be a mouthpiece for the Muslim community at large in the UK, a fact that any Muslims I know are disgusted by.

It is obviously succeeding because posts such as the OP's bring attention to it and allow for others to push the myth (and let's face it, there own racist agenda eh KRS / Essexboy) that these views are held my the majority of Muslims and that in some way a "war" over culture / religion is inevitable / necessary.

In this way both sides (the facist / nationalist far right and the fundamentalist muslim minority) get exactly what they want, which is the broader involvement of the public, the taking of sides, and the viewing of day to day life in the UK through a prism of racial / religious differences. Fuel for the fire if you will. In truth both of these groups care only for their own empowerment at the detriment of others.

If more people had the sense to actually see where information was coming form, and to think through WHY it was being presented to them in such a way, deliberately inflammatory websites created by ignorant morons of all colours and cultures would be a lot less effective at creating the kind of group thinking that is necessary for the success of ANY extremist group.

Cheers,

G


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Just for the record, im not a racist.Im against the Islamification of my country.If you Wee G, find that difficult to accept,i really dont give a damn.Have a nice day.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Errr...where to begin?
> 
> *Putting forward the views of Al-Muhajiroun, a proscribed (ie banned by the Government for incitement / race hate etc) organisation as if they were the views of ordinary Muslim's, and then using those views to incite racism towards people who have no connection to Al-Muhajiroun (ie those same ordinary Muslim's).*
> 
> ...


I think you're wrong to say it's fear and ignorance, I would say it's anger and resentment.

Why on earth should people have to allow these islamic nutcases the freedom to insult our war dead when under islamic rule we would have no freedom at all.

You're too quick to jump into these types of thread and label people racist. People have legitimate concerns about what is allowed to take place in our country.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

We must also reflect that ever since the "Enlightenment" and even before, freedom of religion and practice has been the norm in most European Christian countries, so you can follow any religion you like or none.

Now, Islam has never yet had an enlightenment, and while most Moslems (like most Christians) are not strict or fundamentalist, when challenged the Koran is very clear about the treatment of infidels, which is why most Arab states do not allow freedom of religion.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> We must also reflect that ever since the "Enlightenment" and even before, freedom of religion and practice has been the norm in most European Christian countries, so you can follow any religion you like or none.
> 
> Now, Islam has never yet had an enlightenment, and while most Moslems (like most Christians) are not strict or fundamentalist, when challenged the Koran is very clear about the treatment of infidels, which is why most Arab states do not allow freedom of religion.


This is the same as Rome


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'll defend anyone's right to protest against war - anyone with a conscience should question both whether it is right to kill people in distant countries and if what we are doing is worth sending our own servicemen and women back home in bodybags.

This is something very different though - a deliberate act of hatred. Notice we allow them to pick on the weakest members of society - the grieving families. I think it's safe to say we'll never hear about a protest march on an army barracks full of trained soldiers!

Cowards!

I just hope there's an army of kitted up riot police there ready to kick the living sh1t out of anyone who intends to further upset the already grieving families of the people who have laid down their very lives to protect *all* of us in this country - regardless of our religion!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Pro, are you supportive of this demonstration then?


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

Wee G said:


> Errr...where to begin?
> 
> Putting forward the views of Al-Muhajiroun, a proscribed (ie banned by the Government for incitement / race hate etc) organisation as if they were the views of ordinary Muslim's, and then using those views to incite racism towards people who have no connection to Al-Muhajiroun (ie those same ordinary Muslim's).
> 
> ...


Fantastic post. I've said it before and I'll say it again. Ban ALL public religion (yes that means I agree with Essexboy in a sense  ).

Ban it from School, Government, and public spending. Don't make me pay for these fairy tails and the trouble that comes with it.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

C'mon KRS, let's not do the whole "concerned" song and dance. Here, I have put the bits in bold / italics where people do not appear to be directing their comments towards an extremist group, but rather toward people of a particular race / religion....



Dan said:


> Be fuking different if *we* went for a march through *their* fuking town.


So either the extremist group in question has a town of it's own, or the poster is referring to towns in other countries predominantly populated by Mulsims. Note also "we / our" us / them



essexboy said:


> This is great news.The more that these "cultural groups" do to protest, the more the indigineous population, will resent them and quicken the rise of the far right.


Essexboy knows the score regarding this being an extremist website, and welcomes it as it incite people and leads to support of facism / nationalism - which kind of makes my point for me eh KRS?



Nidge said:


> I'll go down there with a lorry load of petrol and set it alight right underneath the scumbags. If *they* don't like *our country* then please leave it at the next available port or airport.


"Our country" - "Us" being who? White people? People born in the UK? Please elaborate Nidge.



glenn said:


> we should take *OUR country* back
> 
> *fukc the human rights* bill


It's the "our country" chest nut again! And Glenn thinks it has been taken from him, and needs to be taken back! From whom? From Extremists? If they had taken "your" country you would be living under their religious laws - you are not, so patently the country does need to be taken back from fundamentalists. I'm also loving the "**** the human rights bill" bit - fantastic mate - does this include your rights or not?

Back to your point KRS - no one is "allowing" this to happen. The organisation behind this is banned, the website is constantly monitored by the security services and if any laws are broken then I'm sure action will be taken.

Until then, where's the problem?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Pro, are you supportive of this demonstration then?


*NOT AT ALL!*

No good person of faith would use such an opportunity to make a point, however strong their feelings.

Christianity specifically teaches the care and support of widows and the fatherless, and to love our enemies - in the true sense.

So we, and the good people of Wootton, even if they doubt the wisdom of our presence in the Middle East, willingly show silent respect for individual lives sacrificed.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> This is the same as Rome


Fortunately even the Roman Church and Roman Catholic countries have allowed freedom of religion for several hundred years.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Die cvnts.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Wee G said:


> where's the problem?


Our country meaning us who live in it, us who abide by the law, us who don't march through the streets showing unbelievable disrespect to those who guess what fought for THEIR country and died.

And why on earth can people who are even slightly supportive of this not see peoples point when we bluntly say "if you don't like it here, fukc off." ?? Why don't they go somewhere where they can abide by rules which make them happy or go and settle somewhere and live the life they dream of... instead of causing huge upset here!

Regardless of whos country you, me or anyone else thinks it is, people have died fighting for it and to justify a load of angry muslims basically stampeding a town in mourning is sickening.. how can you not see a problem????

Now I'm just a neutral mate, I'm not religious or racist in any way at all.. but really this irritates me and it's morally wrong and it's easy to see that aswel.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Can't be ar5ed to go through all the quote, italic, highlight and bold shlte. So I'll answer as many points as I can here.

There are towns up and down the country that are predominantly inhabited by muslims. Some of these are no go areas for other people regardless of colour.

Muslims regard all other faiths as inferior.






Our country, Hmmmm the country of our birthright? The country inhabited by our ancestors for thousands of years?

'They' being invited guests and settlers, asylum seekers, and illegal immigrants.

Glenn's point about the human rights act is valid. It's abused by our masters and do-gooders to impose their own agendas.

Anyway I refuse to be lectured about multiculturalism by someone from the culturally diverse Inverness:rolleyes:

Try living in a predominantly muslim area, then get back to me.

Much love:rockon:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

BLUTOS said:


> I agree that the twitts who turn up on mass screaming islamic hatred of all other races are a bit of a joke. As is the way the police choose to allow them to continue and charge anyone who might wish to ask them to stop.
> 
> I lived in Birmingham for 15 years and was amazed at how intollerent the islamic communities were (same as many faiths yet unable to accept any critique of their view of islam), but I would truly love to see less radical muslims attend these events and challenge the more extreme members of their faith to behave in a manner more becoming of a multi faith and cultural country, where all faiths and beliefs are acknowledged and welcome as long as they do not impose their will and doctrines on the whole wider population.
> 
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

That's right .....

OUR country.

OUR culture.

OUR history.

OUR future

If you have to ask "who exactly are the indigenous peoples of Britain anyway?", I have an answer ...........

IT AIN'T YOU! :cool2:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Gordon Brown needs to man up and stop trying to please people.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

The fact that the author of that piece felt the need to translate the phrase Insha' Allah suggests to me that he/she/it knew the article was intended to be read by non-Muslims and so I'm inclined to wonder if it's ever so slightly sensationalist. Surely a truly revolutionary group espousing Sharia law in the UK would assume that its members, whilst not fluent, would have some rudimentary understanding of classical Arabic, especially phrases which some scholars claim are mandatory for Muslims to say when discussing future intentions. Even the name "Islam4UK" sounds like one of these straw-man "Liarbour"-type slurs the Daily Hate comes up with.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

What makes otherwise good people turn nasty and gives a reason for violence?

F*** religion.

Will we never learn?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

there only there for the f***in cameras,like celebs.theyl be on gmtv tom showing us how to cook real british food.camera hungry people are so irrratating,like that nigella shes on t3 and 20 grams of carbs a day.


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

WRT said:


> Gordon Brown needs to man up and stop trying to please people.


who bush now obama and his bullsh!t behide the scene men? its a load of political fckwhits in monkey suits calling the shots while the rest of the world is suffering on all levels. we all know its corrupt in the so called "west" but the public are smokescreened by various things to keep us happy (past not present, its all fckd now) but as for the "east" corruption is used against the people in power because of religion. two separate cases which spells disaster when put together.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

IMO get some soldiers who have been to afghanistan to pop down and have a word with these [email protected].

Ask the pubic beard crew whether they are afghan. If they are not, ask them what business it is of theirs. Also ask them what they think of pakistanis, chechens, iranians who have flooded into afghanistan to fight with the taliban. Ask them if they think the people they are supposedly campaigning for would be allowed the same freedoms in afghanistan and iraq without western intervention.

They are a hypocritical shower of fvckbags. Get the water cannons out IMO.


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

stonecoldzero said:


> That's right .....
> 
> OUR country.
> 
> ...


This cracks me up. I always wonder what Nick Griffen and co actually have as their 'offical date' or 'golden age' where anyone who was born between then and the early 80's (and are white) could be considered indigenous.

I mean can we trace it back to 0.6ma when humans first spread to Europe?

or do we go further back when mine and your ancestors evolved from Kenya or southern Africa and spread here?

I'm guessing more conveniently 1707? 927 when the anglo saxons (your closer ancestors) INVADED from Germany.

The human race as been here a blink of an eye compared to the age of the earth/ creatures before us and yet good Ol' Nicks indigenous people seem to have staked a claim on something that will be here long after this ****ty group of animals destory each other.

F*cking ridiculous. How can you pick and chose who can live where based on where you were born even though you are theoretically of immigrant decent yourself.

When you step back and look at the state of this country its not surprising we are ****ed when we are surrounded by people who don't even know their own roots.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

OK, one at a time...

"Can't be ar5ed to go through all the quote, italic, highlight and bold shlte"

This reads to me as "Can't find a decent counter-argument, so will pretend it's too much bother to read the examples you quoted."

"There are towns up and down the country that are predominantly inhabited by muslims."

Name them. Go on....name the towns up and down britain that have a popn more than 50% Muslim.

"Some of these are no go areas for other people regardless of colour. "

Please do tell me where I will feel physically threatened by virtue of my obvious atheism. I can't wait to here where it may be. Again, name them.

"Muslims regard all other faiths as inferior."

....as do all religious people of all faiths. If all religions are equally valid then none is the "truth". For one to be "true" others must be false. Ergo, for any religious belief to exist, other beliefs have to be felt to be inferior.

Can you extrapolate on the human rights act being abused by our masters to further their own agendas? Can you tell me how the UK would be a better place for rescinding the human rights act?

Regarding me being from Invernesss...don't worry mate, we have enough idiots up here in Inverness decrying the Eastern european immigrants who now make up a certain % of the populace.

Also, I have lived in / around Glasgow, Aberdeen, Austin (Texas, USA, try that for "immigration issues") etc for many years. I have plenty practical experience, if you will, of living with / around people of other races / faiths.

I await your factual evidence of predominantly muslim towns and no go areas...


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

essexboy said:


> This is great news.The more that these "cultural groups" do to protest, the more the indigineous population, will resent them and quicken the rise of the far right.
> 
> I will also make the trip to support my fellow Brits.


Yeah carnt wait for the country to come under the rule of brainless racists! Just think how great our economy will be! But hey does it matter as long as we get to live in an inbread WHITE society with **** all tolerance for anyone else!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Enough of this bollocks, this is a worthwhile subject but if it's going to be discussed engage brains first.

As an aside, this announcement is undoubtedly an attempt to provoke anger against Muslims in general and - waddya know? - it's succeeded.

My guess is that Anjem Choudhary would like any combination of the following circumstances to take place:

a. Police ban march as likely to cause a breach of the peace (best outcome in my opinion).

b. Tabloid-led public outrage against Muslims in general fuels sense of beleaguered minority amongst British Muslims.

c. BNP/EDL types mount violent counter-protest on behalf of 'decent white British' etc etc etc.

d. Anti-Islamic loonies attack Mosque somewhere in the UK, demonstrating that Al Muhajiroun is the only organisation standing up for Muslim rights.

What he would not like is for the march to go ahead with little public comment, because then the world will see that it's the same thirty or forty shiftless fcukwits who turn up at every Islamist provocation event.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

alot of gear comes from muslim countries,pakistan,egypt..... BOYCOT THERE JUICE!


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

mal said:


> alot of gear comes from muslim countries,pakistan,egypt..... BOYCOT THERE JUICE!


Yes because these country's are directly and politically behind this march! They must have had a National referendum to decide on it!

Defiantly not a minority bunch of loons!

Read the f*cking thread mate!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

BUY BRITISH!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Statement from Wiltshire Police>

www.wiltshire.police.u...&Itemid=50

"Proposed march in Wootton Bassett

Saturday, 02 January 2010 15:50

Wiltshire Police are aware of the media reports concerning a proposed march through Wootton Bassett organised by a group called Islam 4uk and the significant community concern which has ensued.

There is clear legislation, contained in the 1986 Public Order Act, which dictates the process to be undertaken by the organiser before any such march can lawfully take place.

The Public Order Act states that the organiser must inform the police of the date, time and route of the proposed procession, together with the name and address of the organiser.

If the march or procession is believed to be likely to result in serious disorder, disruption or damage, then the police can impose conditions upon the organiser.

In exceptional circumstances, the police may apply to the Local Authority for an order prohibiting such a march.

In these particular circumstances, Wiltshire Police will be liaising closely with the local community and our partner agencies. Furthermore, contact will be sought with the organisers at the earliest opportunity in order to determine the facts of the proposed march. To date there has been no contact from Islam4uk or any other group wishing to arrange such a march in Wootton Bassett.

Whilst Wiltshire Police respect the right of the public to partake in peaceful protests, public safety is of paramount importance and compliance with the law essential."

To be fair it doesn't seem like the march will go on anyway.


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

mal said:


> alot of gear comes from muslim countries,pakistan,egypt..... BOYCOT THERE JUICE!


you get executed in the east for dealing drugs yet they still make money which then pay for firearms to fight against the "west", they talk about religion when their not exactly gods gift, FCKING HYPOCRITES!!! these people have fck all to do in the countries at war, corruption in leadership, picking and choosing has been their own downfall, its an circle which will keep spinning. its disgusting. these topics p!ss me off i'm off to rip some muscles!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

GHS said:


> Enough of this bollocks, this is a worthwhile subject but if it's going to be discussed engage brains first.
> 
> As an aside, this announcement is undoubtedly an attempt to provoke anger against Muslims in general and - waddya know? - it's succeeded.
> 
> ...


Ta Da.

Thank you for putting this more succinctly than me...lol. Reps.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

:thumb:



Hardtimes said:


> This cracks me up. I always wonder what Nick Griffen and co actually have as their 'offical date' or 'golden age' where anyone who was born between then and the early 80's (and are white) could be considered indigenous.
> 
> I mean can we trace it back to 0.6ma when humans first spread to Europe?
> 
> ...


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

"If you have to ask "who exactly are the indigenous peoples of Britain anyway?", I have an answer ...........

IT AIN'T YOU! "

Is there actually any such thing??

The Celts and Picts are possibly the first known settlers of Britain. Then came the Romans. Then you had invasions by the Jutes, Angles and Saxons. After these came the Vikings followed by the Normans, not to mention a large influx of Huguenots in the 17th century...

I would say the heritage of the vast majority of British Caucasians is a 'mish mash' of all these groups(and plenty more!).

Unless you can say with a reasonable degree of certainty that you are of Celtic or Pictish stock, I`m not really sure you can describe yourself as "indigenous". Certainly not in the same sense as a native American or Aboriginal Ozzie.

If you`re a law abiding British citizen, IMO it is as much your country as it anyone else's regardless of ethnicity, religion, or how long you have been here.


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

Thierry said:


> you get executed in the east for dealing drugs yet they still make money which then pay for firearms to fight against the "west", they talk about religion when their not exactly gods gift, FCKING HYPOCRITES!!! these people have fck all to do in the countries at war, corruption in leadership, picking and choosing has been their own downfall, its an circle which will keep spinning. its disgusting. these topics p!ss me off i'm off to rip some muscles!


I dont even know where to start...

Who sells drugs to buy firearms to fight the west? When in recent times have 'The West' been attacked with firearms? let alone from any countries who apparently pay for their defence budget with illegal drugs?

The taliban banned opium production which has now started up again since we invaded which is the opposite to your point....

Am I missing something here?


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Hardtimes said:


> I dont even know where to start...
> 
> Who sells drugs to buy firearms to fight the west? When in recent times have 'The West' been attacked with firearms? let alone from any countries who apparently pay for their defence budget with illegal drugs?
> 
> ...


 So many things wrong with this statement.

Take it you havn't watched the news or stayed current with our war in Afganistan?

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/asia/drugs-for-guns-how-the-afghan-heroin-trade-is-fuelling-the-taliban-insurgency-817230.html

First link of hundereds that prove your statement is bollocks.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Britain and its culture are the sum of all the influences and peoples that have arrived over hundreds of years.

Don't forget that Christianity is an absorbed Eastern religion.

Most immigrants came because they wanted to be like us, have all the benefits of our Christian law and civilization, and were willing to integrate.

Even if they quietly practised different religions, such as Roman Catholicism, Judaism, Hinduism, most became active citizens taking part in local life and didn't press to change it to their own traditions.

Although there were areas known to have larger numbers of certain religions and nationalities, Britain never had real ghettos, and as people became richer and more secure they moved out and melded into society.

However, because of its teachings and traditions, Islam is essentially a separatist religion: it thrives in Islamic enclaves and largely discourages the education and socializing of women, so there is a reservoir of non-English speaking family life and culture. It has effectively introduced ghettos to Britain and would prefer Sharia to apply in those areas and to all Moslems, and indeed the whole of Britain rather than our normal laws.

This is already a big problem. The only hope is that most Moslems become richer and more secularized, move away and disappear into the population.


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Wee G said:


> OK, one at a time...
> 
> "Can't be ar5ed to go through all the quote, italic, highlight and bold shlte"
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

"Name them. Go on....name the towns up and down britain that have a popn more than 50% Muslim. " - Bradford; may not be exactly 50% but its dam well close.


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

isnt the earth fcuking beautiful


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

So basically Washwood Heath ward?

B'ham as a whole is 68% white British - Washwood Heath ward reverse this at 22% white british but accounts for only 26,000 people out of a total pop'n of over a million in B'ham as a whole, and of this only 16,000 declared themselves Muslim in last available census.

Hardly a majority Muslim town, more a tiny ghetto-ised fragment of a town.

Aston would be a better example, 44% Muslim, but still not a majority, and again only 27,000 people in total in a city of over a million.

BTW - Nowhere in B'ham has anything like 85% Muslim pop'n.

Regarding the signs / violence that is terrible if true.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Jake H said:


> "Name them. Go on....name the towns up and down britain that have a popn more than 50% Muslim. " - Bradford; may not be exactly 50% but its dam well close.


Err....Bradford is 78% White British / White Other mate. Still, it must just have a lot of white British / White Other people who happen to be Muslim, right?

lol


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

GHS said:


> So many things wrong with this statement.
> 
> Take it you havn't watched the news or stayed current with our war in Afganistan?
> 
> ...


Fair, although I'm sure before we invaded the Taliban banned opium early last decade - desperate times prehaps?

http://www.allacademic.com/meta/p_mla_apa_research_citation/2/0/1/4/1/p201416_index.html

Please explain to me how exactly it is giving the Taliban money to attack the west though? This is where I get lost.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Hardtimes said:


> Fair, although I'm sure invasion the Taliban banned opium early last decade - desperate times prehaps?
> 
> http://www.allacademic.com/meta/p_mla_apa_research_citation/2/0/1/4/1/p201416_index.html
> 
> Please explain to me how exactly it is giving the Taliban money to attack the west though? This is where I get lost.


 Al Quaeda and the Taliban are funded by the opium trade mate. They get the majority of their weapons from selling drugs.

http://www.jamestown.org/programs/gta/single/?tx_ttnews%5Btt_news%5D=4145&tx_ttnews%5BbackPid%5D=182&no_cache=1


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Dan said:


> ok then, just think it would be a little bit different if the shoe was on the other foot.
> 
> How fuking disrespectful is it to those who've died for their country, coming home in a coffin to them cvnts shouting on about whatever they believe in.


Yes of course, it is disrespectful. But then so is invading a country you have no right in be in, trying to enforce your "way of life" onto the people living their, killing their familes, destroying their homes. Oh sh1t wait, this sounds kinda similar to what the islamic extremeists are doing isn't it? Yet the killing is on a much smaller scale. Strange that.

I do not support the islamification of the UK. I'd support the legislation to kill any fcuktard waving "death to all non-muslims" if there was one. I hate any asian scum bag cnut who thinks any peice of land is theres just as much as i hate any scum bag english skin head cnut who thinks they own this land too. You own nothing. Two wrongs don't make a right. Yes there will never be world peace. Yes, many extremist islamic muslims are gettign the upper hand. But remember that your very own goerment is just as much to blame as them. Even directly so.

It's funny when you see some dumb retard football factory style scum bag preaching how any foreigners should respect their country. Yeah, i'm sure they respect the countries of others when they go out p1ss drunk on holiday right? Morons; they exist in all races and religions.


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

SkInHeAd said:


> isnt the earth fcuking beautiful


Is it is indeed, it's just this useless degenerate "intelligent" bacterial growth which called it's self humans that spoil it :whistling:


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

GHS said:


> Al Quaeda and the Taliban are funded by the opium trade mate. They get the majority of their weapons from selling drugs.
> 
> http://www.jamestown.org/programs/gta/single/?tx_ttnews%5Btt_news%5D=4145&tx_ttnews%5BbackPid%5D=182&no_cache=1


I still don't see how the Taliban or any from the 'east' has attacked us with firearms where ever they are funded from though.

Again I think maybe there's confusion over 5 nutjobs with back packs from luton and the talibans opium/firearms trade.

I think the conversations gone a little off track now though!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

earth is nice shame humans live on it, globel warming is are biggest enemy oh and oil companys.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Allow me to play Devil's Advocate; what is the only part of Britain that has not failed? The Armed Forces. A joke that hit home to me whilst training up for my army training was "The Army defends democracy. It does not practice it."

Frankly, given the pathetic state of the UK after centuries of democracy, I'd be willing to give a form of benevolent dictatorship a chance. Of course, the problem is finding the right people to run it...


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

haha interesting idea especially when you look at certain countries at certain periods of time and see how strong they are/were under dictatorships. The armed services are based around discipline, respect and structure that's the only reason its so strong.

Until we stop handing the lazy and useless a life for nothing and instill a bit of fear in them (even if its just that they wont survive without helping themself), we are running around in circles.

I think the only way the country will survive is to remove corruption completely from government/ big business and thats not going to happen under any type of leadership especially a dictatorship!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Hardtimes said:


> haha interesting idea especially when you look at certain countries at certain periods of time and see how strong they are/were under dictatorships. The armed services are based around discipline, respect and structure that's the only reason its so strong.
> 
> Until we stop handing the lazy and useless a life for nothing and instill a bit of fear in them (even if its just that they wont survive without helping themself), we are running around in circles.
> 
> I think the only way the country will survive is to remove corruption completely from government/ big business and thats not going to happen under any type of leadership especially a dictatorship!


Very true but if the corruption was in the right places it could work :laugh:

To be honest though I think it is time that the non-extreme majority of Muslims in Britain got themselves better organised to deal with the lunatic fringe.

The Muslims just trying to get on wth their lives as citizens of our Nation are doing themselves poor service by not loudly showing their dissatisfaction to their lunatic fringe.

Has anybody heard a peep from the Muslim Council of Britain over this? I very much doubt it... :whistling:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Well you know what I say:

"FVCK THEM!"

What a bloody disgrace, fvck off back to afganistan so my mate can pop one in your toweled up head when he heads out there this year.

Edit: By 'them' I mean the extemist [email protected] using Islam as a cover story for their bullsh1t. Not Muslims in general.


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

Regrettably, many terrorists groups have used the name Islam to promote their cause and this gave many non-Muslims a chance to asperse Islam and label the Muslims as terrorists. But no where in Islam are such acts permissible, these ****s out there think they no better, and their acts are gonna change everything, but what they dont understand is their acts which has got nothing to do with islam, only makes problem worse. The innocent that are killed is all down to the terrorists in the first place. Greed has overcome these crazy people and when they get bored of life they decide to blow themselves up. There is no heaven for people that take their own life and of other innocent people, this is not Jihad.. this is not an Islamic BATTLE!!

While all the known religions of the world call for LOVE, PEACE, TOLERANCE, FREEDOM OF BELIEF AND MUTUAL UNDERSTANDING, many of the terrorists' acts are committed in this world by people who consider themselves religious.

[Quran 7:28] They commit a gross sin, then say, "We found our parents doing this, and GOD has commanded us to do it." Say, "GOD never advocates sin. Are you saying about GOD what you do not know?"

Like all the other religions of God, Islam (Submission in English) promotes peace, love and harmony among the people. Actually the word "Islam" in addition to meaning submission (to God), is also derived from the Arabic word Salam (peace). The Muslims (Submitters) greet other people by saying Salaam (Peace be upon you).

[Quran 49:13]"O people, we created you from the same male and female, and rendered you distinct peoples and tribes, that you may recognize one another. The best among you in the sight of GOD is the most righteous. GOD is Omniscient, Cognizant. "

The religion of Islam (Submission in English), advocates freedom, peace and mutual agreement and admonishes aggression.

[Quran 5:87] ... and do not aggress; GOD dislikes the aggressors.

[Quran: 7:199] ......You shall resort to pardon, advocate tolerance, and disregard the ignorant.

The relations of Muslims (Submitters) with others are based primarily on peace, mutual respect and trust. The theme in the Quran is peace as long as there is no oppression or injustice that cannot be resolved by all the peaceful means available.

The religion of Islam forbids the killing of innocent people, irrespective of the cause - religious, political or social beliefs.

Quran, the Muslims' holy book and scripture declares;

[Quran 6:151] "...... You shall not kill - GOD has made life sacred - except in the course of justice. These are His commandments to you, that you may understand."

[Quran17:33] "You shall not kill any person - for GOD has made life sacred - except in the course of justice. ....."

The laws of the previous scriptures that applied to previous generations and current generation are repeated and emphasied for the Muslims (Submitters) in the Quran. Muslims (Submitters) are commanded to follow such laws. Quran reiterates ;.

[Quran 5:32] "......, we decreed for the Children of Israel that anyone who murders any person who had not committed murder or horrendous crimes, it shall be as if he murdered all the people. And anyone who spares a life, it shall be as if he spared the lives of all the people. .............."

The religion of Islam condemns the killing or even the persecution of people merely because they embrace a different religion. The Quran mandates the absolute freedom of religion in a society. It does not allow Muslims to fight except for self defense and to enforce peace. It does not allow restrictions on those who disagree on religious matters. It urges the Muslims to treat such people kindly and equitably:

[Quran 2:256] "There shall be no compulsion in religion...".

[Quran 60:8]"GOD does not enjoin you from befriending those who do not fight you because of religion, and do not evict you from your homes. You may befriend them and be equitable towards them. GOD loves the equitable."

[Quran 8:61]"If they resort to peace, so shall you, and put your trust in GOD. He is the Hearer, the Omniscient."

[Quran 4:90]"...... Therefore, if they leave you alone, refrain from fighting you, and offer you peace, then GOD gives you no excuse to fight them

JUST WISH THESE FLIPPIN TERRORISTS SAY KILLING IN THE NAME OF THEIR MADE UP RELIGION THAN ISLAM!


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Well you know what I say:
> 
> "FVCK THEM!"
> 
> What a bloody disgrace, fvck off back to afganistan so my mate can pop one in your toweled up head when he heads out there this year.


At least KRS and Essexboy are intelligent guys whos opinion you have to give a little bit of respect for that alone.

If I had my way you'd be the first out before any muslim I know. **** Racism.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

GHS said:


> *ZAIN I take it your muslim mate? Maybe you could shed some light on this for us?:*
> 
> To be honest though I think it is time that the non-extreme majority of Muslims in Britain got themselves better organised to deal with the lunatic fringe.
> 
> ...


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Hardtimes said:


> At least KRS and Essexboy are intelligent guys whos opinion you have to give a little bit of respect for that alone.
> 
> If I had my way you'd be the first out before any muslim I know. **** Racism.


Saw that coming, good job I edited my post before you replied. Bit too quick to quote there buddy.

P.s - I'm not at all racist, I have friends of all colours and creeds, I just can't stand the b*llocks being spouted by these people 'in the name of islam'.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

MillionG said:


> Well you know what I say:
> 
> "FVCK THEM!"
> 
> ...


 I myslef start my infantry training in 9 weeks and I shall be a trained British soldier by the end of the year.

I will be sent to Afgan and I will be fighting agaist the taliban on the front line. They are my enemy.

But anyone with your attitude should be f*cked off as far as I'm concerned.

You having got a clue have you.

Grow up and shut up.


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

I think it is time, but when the odd majority that do speak up their voices arent heard. Even if it was heard, it wont be brought up. In todays media, only the extremism is ever noticed and emphasised... The poor muslim majority who do speak will probably get a little corner on a local newspaper to make their views clearer.

I'm born and bred here, whereas my parents are from the middle East. We are British Muslims and its time we support Britian and appreciate what this country and nation has provided us.

As for the muslim council of britain, in my opinion they are all a bunch of tossers living of the goverments pay roll. They are just a front. The true muslims, who are true followers would all agree with me... but there is only so much i could do!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

GHS said:


> I myslef start my infantry training in 9 weeks and I shall be a trained British soldier by the end of the year.
> 
> I will be sent to Afgan and I will be fighting agaist the taliban on the front line. They are my enemy.
> 
> ...


Sorry, am I not allowed to express my outrage at that website article I just read? The writer of which should be hung, drawn and quartered.


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

The only question i ask is Why was there war in Afganistan and Iraq? No weapons of mass destruction was found. N now even when saddam is hanged, why are our soldiers still there? Isnt it time to come home rather than lose another soldier! What are we still doing there?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sorry but this demonstration has to be stopped.

Anybody with an ounce of common sense can see that the whole point of the demonstration is to be provocative and to try and cause a storm.

I would like to organise a counter demo. Everybody in Wootton Bassett to stay at home during the demo. All shops to close. Let them demonstrate in an empty street with just the press for company. They wouldn't know what the fvck to do.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

MillionG said:


> Sorry, am I not allowed to express my outrage at that website article I just read? The writer of which should be hung, drawn and quartered.


 Not in the offensive and un educated way you did no.

By all means express your opinion but not in the way you did.


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

zainasaurus said:


> I think it is time, but when the odd majority that do speak up their voices arent heard. Even if it was heard, it wont be brought up. In todays media, only the extremism is ever noticed and emphasised... The poor muslim majority who do speak will probably get a little corner on a local newspaper to make their views clearer.
> 
> I'm born and bred here, whereas my parents are from the middle East. We are British Muslims and its time we support Britian and appreciate what this country and nation has provided us.
> 
> As for the muslim council of britain, in my opinion they are all a bunch of tossers living of the goverments pay roll. They are just a front. The true muslims, who are true followers would all agree with me... but there is only so much i could do!


This is the opinion that I get from every single Muslim I know be they from Iran, Pakistan, Iraq, Egypt. What can your average person do? The daily mail doesn't want to hear from moderate Muslims because they don't make good stories and if they do then its over shadowed by some lefty council worker pr**k doing something stupid alongside it or it twisted by a publication with an agenda.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

GHS said:


> Allow me to play Devil's Advocate; what is the only part of Britain that has not failed? The Armed Forces. A joke that hit home to me whilst training up for my army training was "The Army defends democracy. It does not practice it."
> 
> Frankly, given the pathetic state of the UK after centuries of democracy, I'd be willing to give a form of benevolent dictatorship a chance. Of course, the problem is finding the right people to run it...


Despite what politicians and others claim, Britain has never been a democracy in any real sense.

It has an elective oligarchy.

With rare exceptions, at elections we are only able to choose between candidates put up by the established political parties and who are loyal to the party whip.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

GHS said:


> I myslef start my infantry training in 9 weeks and I shall be a trained British soldier by the end of the year.
> 
> I will be sent to Afgan and I will be fighting agaist the taliban on the front line. They are my enemy.
> 
> ...


 just wait until you get out there, i bet you will change your mind then, lol


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Despite what politicians and others claim, Britain has never been a democracy in any real sense.
> 
> It has an elective oligarchy.
> 
> With rare exceptions, at elections we are only able to choose between candidates put up by the established political parties and who are loyal to the party whip.


The best argument against democracy is a five-minute conversation with the average voter-Winston Churchill.


----------



## **RoadRunner** (Dec 6, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Well you know what I say:
> 
> "FVCK THEM!"
> 
> ...


Yet you later describe yourself as not racist. Anyone know how i add someone to a block or ignore list?

:ban:


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

geeby112 said:


> I agree with the above
> 
> These fundamentals are off their head and once again not all muslims are like this, these are such a tiny amount compare to the normal ones.
> 
> *Makes me laugh when you get some idiots saying deport them all* :confused1:


Nothing about this makes me laugh. Why the fvck should these things be allowed to live in this (our) country?


----------



## ArmyChick09 (Jan 2, 2010)

im a 16 year old girl whos dad and uncle serve in the british forces i have muslum friends but i do not agree with the march through wootton bassett as it is enough of a spectacle that our brave troops who have given their lives are being paraded around in their herses. ive read a few of these comments about this " parade" which is very disrespectful for our troops they are not protecting the gorvernment they arent protecting themselves they are protecting the people of britain and the people of what ever country they are in ! i love my dad and uncle and i see them as hero's

next year i will too be training to become a soldier in the british forces and tbqh i cant wait for them to send me to afganistan because for every family member and friend i have lost i will kill any man women or child that points a gun at any of my serving officers i will put my life on the line to protect my queen country and home if you too agree with me then make your point tell the troops how you feel create a band on your webpage for the british troops


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

ArmyChick09 said:


> im a 16 year old girl whos dad and uncle serve in the british forces i have muslum friends but i do not agree with the march through wootton bassett as it is enough of a spectacle that our brave troops who have given their lives are being paraded around in their herses. ive read a few of these comments about this " parade" which is very disrespectful for our troops they are not protecting the gorvernment they arent protecting themselves they are protecting the people of britain and the people of what ever country they are in ! i love my dad and uncle and i see them as hero's
> 
> next year i will too be training to become a soldier in the british forces and tbqh i cant wait for them to send me to afganistan because for every family member and friend i have lost i will kill any man women or child that points a gun at any of my serving officers i will put my life on the line to protect my queen country and home if you too agree with me then make your point tell the troops how you feel create a band on your webpage for the british troops


No offence but think very much before u join the army, its very much a mans world!!


----------



## ArmyChick09 (Jan 2, 2010)

jimbo said:


> No offence but think very much before u join the army, its very much a mans world!!


thanks but i dont need your advice ive been training now for almost a year i dont need to worry about it and why the sexist opinion ? girls can work as hard as men and the army is NOT a mans world women do as much in the army as men !! and i can handel myself


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

jimbo said:


> No offence but think very much before u join the army, its very much a mans world!!


 The only part of the army which is off limits to women in the infantry.

Every other career is available to women.


----------



## ArmyChick09 (Jan 2, 2010)

thank you some one who isnt sexist


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

ArmyChick09 said:


> thanks but i dont need your advice ive been training now for almost a year i dont need to worry about it and why the sexist opinion ? girls can work as hard as men and the army is NOT a mans world women do as much in the army as men !! and i can handel myself


Debatable.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

ArmyChick09 said:


> thanks but i dont need your advice ive been training now for almost a year i dont need to worry about it and why the sexist opinion ? girls can work as hard as men and the army is NOT a mans world *women do as much in the army as men* !! and i can handel myself


 That on the other hand is un true.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

GHS said:


> The only part of the army which is off limits to women in the infantry.
> 
> Every other career is available to women.


I'm aware of that fact fella.


----------



## ArmyChick09 (Jan 2, 2010)

GHS said:


> That on the other hand is un true.


i beg to differ yes women cant join into the infantry but women serve as much time as men


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

ArmyChick09 said:


> i beg to differ yes women cant join into the infantry but women serve as much time as men


 It has nothing to do with serving lengths.

How many women do you know of that go 22 years plus?

How many women get any higher ranked than corporal comapred to men?

All the top officers, captains etc etc are men.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Kezz said:


> just wait until you get out there, i bet you will change your mind then, lol


i agree lol. GHS good luck. think your making a big mistake. i would never fight for this country ever, waste of time.


----------



## ArmyChick09 (Jan 2, 2010)

GHS said:


> It has nothing to do with serving lengths.
> 
> How many women do you know of that go 22 years plus?
> 
> ...


your rank does not make you less of a soldier !! can you really be that superficial ... women have came a great way through the army and yet people like you can say the army is a mans world and that women cant do as gd a job as men


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

GHS said:


> It has nothing to do with serving lengths.
> 
> How many women do you know of that go 22 years plus?
> 
> ...


Don't you think women are being slightly discriminated here.

But men are the driving force of the british army, there are things men can physically do that women can't.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

ArmyChick09 said:


> your rank does not make you less of a soldier !! can you really be that superficial ... women have came a great way through the army and *yet people like you can say the army is a mans world and that women cant do as gd a job as men*


 I'm sorry but when did I say that?

I was the one who stuck up for you.

What I will say is that yes, women have as much right to be a soldier as men do. All I'm saying is that the army suits men better than women and the army is more a male orientated force.

I'm not getting into a male vs female debate with you.

I have 100% for anyone who wishes to join the army weather they be male or female.


----------



## samjohn_nic (Feb 1, 2009)

I sometimes wonder why they don't do this kind of stuff in their own country instead of teaching other countries and cultures how to live and the easiest way to heaven and stuff. First and foremost the British Government and Home Office has been very liberal and I mean VERY LIBERAL to the most foolish policies and minorities. They grant asylum to any one who produce forged certificates without really checking in to their back grounds. They are reaping the stale fruits of the seeds they have sown themselves. It is hight time Britain and the whole of Europe change their too Liberal policies and make crackdown on these islamic fanatics and make rules which do not allow these kind of extremism to take place. What I still do not understand is that, each and every year more than a 10,000 immigrants come of which, 9000 are muslims. Don't the government understand most of them come here only with one purpose in mind and that is to settle here and make as much as kids as possible which can give them a good advantage. No other countries allow so many immigrants to flow into their country and call for radical islamisation. Just imagine, if the Europeans went to the middle east and called for Christianity to be the main religion, the out come would be mass be heading or murder, yet they come here and do this stuff. rdiculous.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

miller25 said:


> Don't you think women are being slightly discriminated here.
> 
> But men are the driving force of the british army, there are things men can physically do that women can't.


 Not at all mate.

Men and women both have equal opportunities and career choices with the entire armed forces (other than infantry).

Its nothing to do with discrimination, its the simple fact that men make better soldiers than women and therefore progress in the army faster and better.

I'm not against women in the army one bit but that is just plain fact.


----------



## wig44 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have to admit calling that motherfuvker and giving him/her a piece of my mind is really tempting. If they feel so strongly that the UK is disgraceful then why not go back home?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Someone obviously hasn't seen GI Jane.

Some very sexist remarks here.

Don't know about the army, but in the RN women can do any job, other than underwater mine clearing, haven't a clue why.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i agree in physical terms men can make better soldiers than women, simply from a physical standpoint. but from a mental standpoint women may have the upperhand


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Women haven't progressed as far as men, not due to ability, but the fact the Armed Forces are discriminatory and prejudiced.

I myself was going to join, had passed the RCB (Cat1) and was looking for Sponsorship from the LifeGuards. I didn't join in the end, don't like the idea of fighting in a war we shouldn't even be involved in.

Granted you shouldn't consider the political aspects, how possible that is is another matter.

Good on your for joining though GHS, hope you don't get bullied too much though.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

LittleChris said:


> Women haven't progressed as far as men, not due to ability, *but the fact the Armed Forces are discriminatory and prejudiced. *
> 
> I myself was going to join, had passed the RCB (Cat1) and was looking for Sponsorship from the LifeGuards. I didn't join in the end, don't like the idea of fighting in a war we shouldn't even be involved in.
> 
> ...


RUBBISH!!!

How can you say that without ever being in the Army?


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well an Uncle at a high rank and talking to him about it does open your eyes somewhat.


----------



## jimbo1436114513 (Mar 28, 2006)

LittleChris said:


> Well an Uncle at a high rank and talking to him about it does open your eyes somewhat.


Yes, you must know exactly how the Army works with having an Uncle in it!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Ladies, put the handbags down....... :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Women haven't progressed as far as men, not due to ability, but the fact the Armed Forces are discriminatory and prejudiced.
> 
> I myself was going to join, had passed the RCB (Cat1) and was looking for Sponsorship from the LifeGuards. I didn't join in the end, don't like the idea of fighting in a war we shouldn't even be involved in.
> 
> ...


 fighting a war we shouldnt be in, its good training mate , get in there!! if i was a young lad i would be right in the middle of it...


----------



## ArmyChick09 (Jan 2, 2010)

i as a women am joining into the army in 2 years time next year i have my basic training i hope to progress into an independant women of mental and physical stability :beer: i want to stop all the inequality within the sex's and with me as a point


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2010)

quiet simply immigrants should follow the laws and the customs of the country they migrate too- in Britain our successive weak governments have let this slide- and as i said before the British people do little but moan about it


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

we live in a country where its our right to voice our opinions (within reason) and the flip side of this is that we have to allow others to voice their opinion, regardless of how fcuking ridiculous their opinions may be.

however, it does annoy the fcuk out of me and pretty much everyone else when some groups of society are allowed to voice opinions that other groups of society would be up with a criminal charge for voicing.

i think that considering the amount of beer ive consumed tonight that was very tactfully put lol


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

This thread decended into a non-debate - this is not the intention here. I'm posting this as many of you are interested and may other wise miss it.

Mr Anjem Choudary, UK Head of Al-Muhajiroun, and on the Islam4UK website, has released a letter explaining their reasons for their march through Wootton Bassatt.

http://islam4uk.com/current-affairs/uk-news/422-letter-to-the-families-of-british-soldiers-who-have-diere-currently-in-afghanistan


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

my message to them is simple,this is a christian base country, if you don't like the way we do things,,leave!

we live in a democracy and people have the right to speak but not incite violence, and not insult us. Islam is not indigeonous to this country never has been. this country has fought to save many people of islam from Genocide and hate crimes and this is the way Islam pays us back for our kindness and sacrifice.

If theocracy is what you want, go back to Pakistan, but you wont becuase you hate that way of life, so get with our program or go back to yours, don't try destroy ours.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

what a joke


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

GHS said:


> This thread decended into a non-debate - this is not the intention here. I'm posting this as many of you are interested and may other wise miss it.
> 
> Mr Anjem Choudary, UK Head of Al-Muhajiroun, and on the Islam4UK website, has released a letter explaining their reasons for their march through Wootton Bassatt.
> 
> http://islam4uk.com/current-affairs/uk-news/422-letter-to-the-families-of-british-soldiers-who-have-diere-currently-in-afghanistan


That's a very well written letter full of flowery language but we all know that what's contained in that letter will have very little relevance to what happens on the day.

A crowd shouting "death to brown/america/uk" and waving homemade banners advocating more terror attacks is what we'll probably get.










"The procession in Wootton Basset is therefore an attempt to engage the British publics minds on the real reasons why their soldiers are returning home in body bags and the real cost of the war"


----------



## biggerlandy (Sep 1, 2009)

well my wife has put this on face book and the responce has been great, i think its disgracefull that they are even thinking of doing it i am even happy to put it out there to see if we should counter march on the day yhey intend to. and i think as others do it is them that pushing a civil war forward in this country i am all for people bettering themselves but coming over here and pushing there way onto us na way p ss offf you want a war you got one :cursing:


----------



## westsider (Feb 12, 2007)

simple thing if you decide to live in any country embrace and accept the laws and culture of the place you live in...at the end of the day dont pi$$ in the plate you eat from. The problem in this country is too much freedom of speech you can say or so what ever the fcuk you want and no one can stop you. Myself although asian I am not muslim however yesterday I was with a muslim mate of mine and when we drove past an 'islamic stand' in the centre of london he condemned them even before I did and said they shouldnt be allowed to speel their hatred like this. There are muslims who accept this country as their own and embrace the British culture and way of life however it is unfortunate that they are not as visible or vocal as these a$$ holes who plan marches and show blatant disrespect to the very country which houses their children and pays their benefits coz lets be honest if you have a job there is no way you can sit at an islamic stall or fried chicken shop all day talking [email protected]!!!


----------



## B_RAW (Dec 18, 2009)

some very intersting posts in here.

I think that allot of people on here need to keep there mouths shut. Not in a dis respectful way but what gives you the right to make a re-mark about a religion yet not knw a single thing about it?.

Im a muslim born and raised in this country. This is my home , IMO ( just cause my ancestors arent from here it dont really mean ****). Now your telling me that if i have something to say about whats going on in this country i should leave??? that dont make sense, where am i meant to go?

I am totally agianst these retards who are planning to go to demonstrate in tht town. there a bunch of fools.

I think most of you require a few history lessons aswell. The mujahideen who fought russia were funded by who? Ans= America and britain. The mujahideen turned into the thaliban. Saddam Hussein was put into power buy the Americans aswell. see how theres a pattern evolving . The West start something then a few years later they finish it its part of a big money making scheme.

I dont ahve a problem with the soldiers over there fighting at the end of they day there doing there job i may dis agree with them( but id take it up with the politiocians rather then the soldiers) going over there but they do have big balls to do it .

And KRS Re the video you linked of the riots in harrow. The muslims were there because they thought the mosque was going to be attacked. is there something wrong with trying to defend the place you worship in? yeah it did turn into them against the police but they were mostly the young ones who just had nothing better to do. Most of the people who i knew that were there are the kind of people who rant and rave about islam then go round the corner to smoke a spliff.

Now i woud like to make a statement to people syaing this a christian based country with laws and if you dont like it **** of.....

Is this country really "christian based" i know for a fact if it was then strip clubs would be banned woundlnt they?

Now the law making system in this country is debatable. People who speed get higher penalities then the scum that attack others for no reason. People who defend themselves in there own houses get put into jail for attacking the thief. The rich are gettin richer and the poor are getting into debt. sex related attacks are Rife. the education systems has gone right down the ****ter the list could just go on and on,on

Law should be allowed to evolve just like everything else. Allowing a few laws from other religions or places might be beneficial.

i know for a fact that if i was going to steal somehting thinking about my hand gettin chopped of would make me think again

I hope these idiots who riot agaainst soldiers coming home get stopped some how in a peacefull manner, there mis-guided and its sad to see so many young people getting involved in these kind of things and getting indoctrinated with soooo much hate at such young ages when they could push themselves in education become engineers, docters scientists anything and be allot more influencial in society.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

B_RAW said:


> some very intersting posts in here.
> 
> I think that allot of people on here need to keep there mouths shut. Not in a dis respectful way but what gives you the right to make a re-mark about a religion yet not knw a single thing about it?.
> 
> ...


So they don't even live by Islam???? :whistling: Also, they break the laws of this country? :whistling:


----------



## B_RAW (Dec 18, 2009)

ok yeha thts true but the point i was trying to make was that they were there just for the excitment of things.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

But thats EXACTLY the point sweetie.....kinda lose any right to want things their way when not only do they not stick to our(the country of GB's) laws....they don't stick to their religous laws either.....also, the fact you have just said they are there for the 'excitement' seems like trouble making to me.....attacking the police/the things the placards said in previous marches etc

Now don't get me wrong, i'm catholic....and probably the least catholic catholic you will find( :lol: ) but i'm not out parading my faith in the streets insisting that anyone NON catholic should die blah blah blah(incidently,i really couldn't care HOW people live their lives as long as they stay out of my life) The protests in the past have asked for all non muslims to die etc.....i do realise that MOST muslims think these nutters are off their heads, but we are not talking about most muslims...we are talking about the ones you STATED don't live by their own religous beliefs, they don't live by British laws, say that everyone non muslim should die, shout at someones son/daughter/father/mother as their coffin is driven around in procession....yet they are there shouting/holding placards saying these things for excitement? Maybe they should find better ways of spending their time. Try rock climbing, bungee jumping or something.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

and before we get the 'who are 'our' 'they' 'their' they and their are the 'friends he knew who went for excitement' 'our' is everyone else in Britain(regardless of religous belief)


----------



## B_RAW (Dec 18, 2009)

as far as i re-cal i dont think anyone in the harrow riots had those placards saying 'infedels die' etc. the stupid groups involved in the demos against soldiers did though.

i dont know how to do this quoting stuff but i re-call you said" kinda lose any right to want things their way when not only do they not stick to our(the country of GB's) laws....they don't stick to their religous laws either"

dont you think that is a double standerd i mean have u ever broken the law? and done something which is against your religouse beliefs?. if yes which i think is most likely the answer for all of us you wouldnt want someone to say u have no right to an opinion on how this country is goverend even though it is your country of birth and you have that brown book called the passport.


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

I personally don't care about religion, it doesn't rule my life and i couldn't care less about learning about other religions!

I won't keep my mouth shut this is about moral RESPECT, forget religion.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

B_RAW said:


> as far as i re-cal i dont think anyone in the harrow riots had those placards saying 'infedels die' etc. the stupid groups involved in the demos against soldiers did though.
> 
> i dont know how to do this quoting stuff but i re-call you said" kinda lose any right to want things their way when not only do they not stick to our(the country of GB's) laws....they don't stick to their religous laws either"
> 
> dont you think that is a double standerd i mean have u ever broken the law? and done something which is against your religouse beliefs?. if yes which i think is most likely the answer for all of us you wouldnt want someone to say u have no right to an opinion on how this country is goverend even though it is your country of birth and you have that brown book called the passport.


Difference is i don't take to the streets preaching what others should do....do i? I'm quite happy to find my 'excitement' without deeply offending others or disrespecting the dead


----------



## B_RAW (Dec 18, 2009)

TOBE i think u got the wrong end of the stick mate. i was saying that to people who think they can slate something without having a clue about it ofc every should have moral respect.

Re: Mrs Weeman i undertsand where your coming from im not standing up for what these guys do its just pure wrong.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

B_RAW said:


> some very intersting posts in here.
> 
> I think that allot of people on here need to keep there mouths shut. Not in a dis respectful way but what gives you the right to make a re-mark about a religion yet not knw a single thing about it?.
> 
> ...


Hmm was gonna keep out of this one,however i feel compelled to correct you inane ramblings.I tell you what gives me the right to comment about a religion mate.Its the SAME reason your brothers can walk though my country preaching Hate and death.Its called a democracy.Now if your not comfortable living in one,there are plenty of countries where you can go where free speech wont be tolerated, capish?

Whether or not the mujashadeen were funded by the americans,

(which they were)dont matter a jote to me.Or probably the relatives of the 2976 people who died on 9/11.

Your obviously quite young, but I can sense the begining of resentment, that is seeping from your posts.Give it a few more years, and you can go on marches too eh? I like the way you complain about the terrible laws we live by, that the innocent cant defend themselves from intruders, I take it your refering to the MUSLIM man who was recently jailed? You then splutter on about sex crime, blah blah, so you can justify the last comment, I quote "Allowing a few laws from other religions or places might be beneficial. " What laws would they be eh? Let me guess.Shariah? Your agenda is glaringly transparent.

I do hope the march goes ahead.I for one will be present.If it becomes emotional all the better, it will do the cause a great service.


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

1 to 1 these no mark scum are nothing

they will be in a big pack and have the protection of the police

(no pun intended)


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

its just taking the **** when people like this are spreading their views in an aggressive and forceful manner. I'm indian and my rentz moved here in the 60's. I'm born and bread here, and live by the law. If someone asks me what 'am i' i always say im british because thats who i am irrespective of religion. not all muslims are terrorists but the mere fact that their religion has contradicting and aggressive prayers makes you know how fanatical these guys get.

http://www.letusreason.org/Islam12.htm - good place to start reading.

At the end of the day we do live in a christian country. good as britian does not restrict me to practice my religion in any way. this country has given me a much much better way of life than india could have so i am grateful. I can even understand why the F*** some people are interested in voting for BNP because people may not believe in their values, but some of their policies such as immigration laws are good and i owuld even agree with them.

The sad fact is these guys think that killing a ***** (non believer) is what GOD wants?

British soldiers have gone to war just doing their JOB. They did not make the policy of WHY we should go there, and i really really feel for the families of the fallen having to watch the prikcs go there and demonstrate.

This country is getting bled dry by immigrants and benefit claiming nobs like these, and because there are so many muslims, i doubt the party leaders would sacrifice their votes by speaking out or getting the police to go strong on these guys as they would fear they could "lose confidence" in the community.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Super $ingh said:


> its just taking the **** when people like this are spreading their views in an aggressive and forceful manner. I'm indian and my rentz moved here in the 60's. I'm born and bread here, and live by the law. If someone asks me what 'am i' i always say im british because thats who i am irrespective of religion. not all muslims are terrorists but the mere fact that their religion has contradicting and aggressive prayers makes you know how fanatical these guys get.
> 
> http://www.letusreason.org/Islam12.htm - good place to start reading.
> 
> ...


Insightful,intelligent & correct.


----------



## samjohn_nic (Feb 1, 2009)

Mr Incredible said:


> my message to them is simple,this is a christian base country, if you don't like the way we do things,,leave!
> 
> we live in a democracy and people have the right to speak but not incite violence, and not insult us. Islam is not indigeonous to this country never has been. this country has fought to save many people of islam from Genocide and hate crimes and this is the way Islam pays us back for our kindness and sacrifice.
> 
> If theocracy is what you want, go back to Pakistan, but you wont becuase you hate that way of life, so get with our program or go back to yours, don't try destroy ours.


Right said mate and that is how it should be. If anyone who is here earning a living out of manipulating Govt policies and does not like the culture and freedom this country with great history enjoys, then the best bet is to get your asses ouuta this coutry. Go to some where else where your religious fanatic bragging is allowed and praised throughout. Britain is pre-dominantly Christian(Church of England/Roman Catholic) and it iwll remain so till the world ends whether they like it or not. Trying to in corporate violence to change it will only lead to bigger problems with the major Christian nations getting involved and that will certainly put an end to the ****ing religious crusades these people run.


----------



## samjohn_nic (Feb 1, 2009)

B_RAW said:


> some very intersting posts in here.
> 
> I think that allot of people on here need to keep there mouths shut. Not in a dis respectful way but what gives you the right to make a re-mark about a religion yet not knw a single thing about it?.
> 
> ...


bro I am from Asia but not a muslim. I don't have anything against muslims. Not all muslims are fanatics. I know quite a lot myself who are just gentle men. It is against those who come here just to get their ways run in this country I was talking about. People who goes to any extremes to show their religious fanaticism. I really appreciate the way you have put things straight in this post and speaking of strip clubs here which has nothing to do with religion but more to do with democracy which allows freedom. I am not making a statement here but it is rather a fact which in most peoples opinion is true that saudi arabia is the country where the most number of prostitutes prevail. It is a country with extreme religious policies and still they have lots of them. Islam as a religion is great as any other, but it the people who are ready to kill and do anything in the name of this religion and disrupt world peace is what really tarnishes the image of Good muslims as well.


----------



## ArmyChick09 (Jan 2, 2010)

glenn said:


> 1 to 1 these no mark scum are nothing
> 
> they will be in a big pack and have the protection of the police
> 
> (no pun intended)


as my dad and a big group on facebook have said if the march goes on they will create a march for the same day in the same direction that group has almost 5000 army members and loads of non army members

the army are not going to let a berial route were family friends and dead hero's are lead through be disrespected by a bunch of lowlifes


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *geeby112* 

I agree with the above

These fundamentals are off their head and once again not all muslims are like this, these are such a tiny amount compare to the normal ones.

*Makes me laugh when you get some idiots saying deport them all* :confused1:



jimbo said:


> Nothing about this makes me laugh. Why the fvck should these things be allowed to live in this (our) country?


Deport them all as in every muslim and his family, dont gove a t0ss about the extremist tw5ts


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

again was going to not comment

but a total disgrace - aimed only to incite and cause violence - which in turn will hopefuly strengthen the numbers of this sick group of people

they are banking on it kicking off, and then some attacks on other muslims to further their cause

protesting against the war is fine

marching in a town where it will blatently offend and cause trouble is 'inciting violence' so should be banned

bunch of c*nts who have no respect.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Hmm was gonna keep out of this one,however i feel compelled to correct you inane ramblings.I tell you what gives me the right to comment about a religion mate.Its the SAME reason your brothers can walk though my country preaching Hate and death.Its called a democracy.Now if your not comfortable living in one,there are plenty of countries where you can go where free speech wont be tolerated, capish?
> 
> Whether or not the mujashadeen were funded by the americans,
> 
> ...


Have to remember also in the number some were muslims, the fanatics anger stem from the killings of innocent muslims where no one seems concerned, just look at the middle east arab and jews, been going on for to long but nothing has changed.

Heres a table showing the deaths in wars then you wonder why these extremists hate us.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

> bro I am from Asia but not a muslim. I don't have anything against muslims. Not all muslims are fanatics. I know quite a lot myself who are just gentle men


same here - they all can not be tarnished by the same brush I know some top guys who are Muslim and many are decent fellows to boot.

I object to the Muslims in Britain who keep stating we must learn about their ways- well I would consider that if I was moving to a Muslim country/middle east - they live within our communities that (and at the moment) are predominantly Christian so why don't they learn about our ways and culture ????????? and try to integrate a little - Christ (excuse the pun) we have made them welcome enough- built places of worship - changed laws to accommodate the various religions traits but that is still not good enough- then we have the home grown terrorists who try to injure and hurt the very country that has provided their families with food, shelter, work and more human rights than their countries have added together.

And all the bollocks about Britain being Celtic and the brits are not originally from there- well turn back the history books a few centuries and we find we all descended from monkeys in Africa- the Anglo Saxons have been the predominant population in britain for many many centuries.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

are the same group going to march in Helmand, as plenty of muslims being killed by other muslims?


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> Have to remember also in the number some were muslims, the fanatics anger stem from the killings of innocent muslims where no one seems concerned, just look at the middle east arab and jews, been going on for to long but nothing has changed.
> 
> Heres a table showing the deaths in wars then you wonder why these extremists hate us.


Following on from my post, here is the number of Iraqi civilians have died since the start of the US led invasion

*Iraqi death toll* 

Almost 700 ,000 Iraqis have died since the American-led invasion of 2003. According to British medical journal Lancet, as of October, 2006, it was thought that 654, 965 dead was an appropriate estimate, with a range from a low of 392,979 to a high of 942,636.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> Have to remember also in the number some were muslims, the fanatics anger stem from the killings of innocent muslims where no one seems concerned, just look at the middle east arab and jews, been going on for to long but nothing has changed.
> 
> Heres a table showing the deaths in wars then you wonder why these extremists hate us.


The table should say "Iraqi Fatalities" not "Muslim Fatalities": can we be clear, please, that a good number of the patriotic Iraqis who died were Christians, and possibly other denominations too.

There a many Christians in Iraq, though they have a very hard time under the predominantly Moslem authorities.

It is quite inexcusable for Moslems to insist that the wars in Iraq and Afghansistan are wars against Islam! Nothing could be further from the truth.

There have been no moves whatsoever by the allies to eliminate Islam there, though there are cultural clashes with the official type of Islam practised there because of its attitude to democracy and the education of women, for instance.

The problem is that Islam as officially practised by the majority of Moslems in the world is very prescriptive and proscriptive, and cannot countenance any competition from any other religion or beliefs, and by extention cultures.

Very few Moslems comprehend what we in Britain with our Christian heritage take for granted: no coercion in religion, freedom of conscience, religious practice and expression.

England was the cradle of these freedoms, and we should not forget that it was very much the Church of England that was responsible for them, defending freedom of thought in our great universities and giving us Wycliff, Bacon, Newton, The Royal Society, Hooke, Wren, Darwin, when the Vatican was still inhibiting scientists.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

geeby112 said:


> Have to remember also in the number some were muslims, the fanatics anger stem from the killings of innocent muslims where no one seems concerned, just look at the middle east arab and jews, been going on for to long but nothing has changed.
> 
> Heres a table showing the deaths in wars then you wonder why these extremists hate us.


There are so many problems with that list it's hard to know where to start. First off, it emphasises the point that muslims believe there is a global religious war being fought, not the west. Then go through some of the examples:

Gulf war 1 - response to Iraqi aggression and invasion of Kuwait. Saddam had every opportunity to withdraw before it kicked off big style but chose not to as is typical of the Arab mentality - all ego and no brains. Casualties in that conflict rest with him and his regime.

Iraq sanctions - casualties attributed to that would have been significantly lower if Saddam had given a flying fvck for his own people. He preferred to spend what income he did have on his own lifestyle and prtoecting his regime rather than feeding his people.

Afghanistan - many of the muslim casualties would never have happened if the stupid cvnts had stayed in their own countries (hint - many are not Afghans). If you choose to travel to someone else's land to engage the world's best equipped and trained soldiers with little more than a prayer mat, AK-47 and rusty RPG don't be surprised if you end up dead.

Iraq - unjustified, poorly planned and badly managed I'll give you that. However, most of the Muslim casualties post invasion were at the hands of other muslims. They can murder each other all day long, I'm really past caring, but at least have the decency to accept that it is their fvcked-up tribalism and religious zeal that is primarily to blame.

As to the crowd of nutters that are planning to march through WB, all the members of the alleged moderate british muslim majority want to get a hold of them before they push things to far. I doubt the march will go ahead but if it does I think the response will take many people by surprise.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

*Name address and contact number for the creators of the site.....*

A quick 'whois' for the website shows:

Domain Name: islam4uk.com

Status: clientTransferProhibited, clientUpdateProhibited

Registrar: TUCOWS INC.

Whois Server: whois.tucows.com

Referral URL: domainhelp.opensrs.net

Expiration Date: 2009-05-10

Creation Date: 2008-05-10

Last Update Date: 2008-06-18

Name Servers:

ns1.streamlinedns.co.uk

ns2.streamlinedns.co.uk

Administrative Contact:

Choudhury, Jameel

80 Wellington Street

Ashton, Preston PR1 8TP

GB

07849335020

Domain Name: islam4uk.com

Status: clientTransferProhibited, clientUpdateProhibited

Registrar: TUCOWS INC.

Whois Server: whois.tucows.com

Referral URL: domainhelp.opensrs.net

Expiration Date: 2010-05-10

Creation Date: 2008-05-10

Last Update Date: 2009-12-10

Name Servers:

dns.site5.com

dns2.site5.com

Registrant:

N/A

156

London, West London N18 7BT

GB

Domain name: ISLAM4UK.COM

Administrative Contact:

Islam, Abu Abdullah

156

London, West London N18 7BT

GB

079562569989

This guy is on the case:

www.billwarnerpi.com/2...ed-as.html


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Where were all the protests when we were in Kosovo/Bosnia protecting muslims from christian serbs?? Where were the Islamic Jihadists then? This proves to me it's got fck all to do with saving muslims and more an excuse to attack western values and force their beliefs down our throats because at the end of the day they want the world to be Islamic.

I say let them protest, and then give them all 1st class tickets to Afghanistan seeing as they like it there so much and hate it here.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

BillC said:


> Where were all the protests when we were in Kosovo/Bosnia protecting muslims from christian serbs?? Where were the Islamic Jihadists then? This proves to me it's got fck all to do with saving muslims and more an excuse to attack western values and force their beliefs down our throats because at the end of the day they want the world to be Islamic.
> 
> I say let them protest, and then give them all 1st class tickets to Afghanistan seeing as they like it there so much and hate it here.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

you have the guys phone numbers ;-)


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Just seen this update from the last lot who turned up at a homecoming parade.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/beds/bucks/herts/8439541.stm


----------



## samjohn_nic (Feb 1, 2009)

BillC said:


> Where were all the protests when we were in Kosovo/Bosnia protecting muslims from christian serbs?? Where were the Islamic Jihadists then? This proves to me it's got fck all to do with saving muslims and more an excuse to attack western values and force their beliefs down our throats because at the end of the day they want the world to be Islamic.
> 
> I say let them protest, and then give them all 1st class tickets to Afghanistan seeing as they like it there so much and hate it here.


Right, I agree with you mate. Let them march and make protests and they will continue their brutal way to try and force us into giving in. But in the end, there will only be one thing and thats will be a total and tremendous retaliation from the Western Kingdoms which will be the last time they will ever open their mouths against other religions values and cultures. That will be the beating they will never ever forget even for 10 generations to come. As the famous law in physics says, For every action there will be an opposite and equivalent if not greater reaction, which is just not far off from this point in time.


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

It only counts as a hate crime when the perpetrator is ...........

white.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/wiltshire/8438915.stm


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Witch-King said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/wiltshire/8438915.stm


 3 posts above yours


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Sh**


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Hang on a minute!

No it isn't, that's a different story. Now rep me for that balls up lol


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/62252-warning-new-zero-tollerance-rules.html


----------

